

$59 Cable Lets You Connect iPhone to Arduino — No Jailbreaking - JigShah
http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2011/07/59-cable-lets-you-connect-iphone-to-arduino-no-jailbreaking.html

======
jobu
Very cool. I have talked to more than a few developers interested in
connecting various hardware (cameras, legos, etc.) directly to an iPhone. The
problem is always the impossibility for an independent developer getting
hardware approval from Apple. Hopefully this sidesteps that issue.

Also, Redpark's product page seems to be having a hard time responding, so
here are some of the specs if it does go down:

$79.99 + s/h

Features -Enables development of iOS apps for private use in homes, schools
and offices -Connects iOS devices to RS-232 serial devices. -Designed for use
with iPhone 4, iPhone 3GS, iPod touch (fourth generation), iPad 2 and iPad.
-Used in conjunction with the Redpark Serial Cable SDK and sample code.
Together these tools enable you to write iOS apps that communicate with serial
devices. -One meter long cable. -Male DB-9 connector. -Supports communication
at speeds up to 57.6 Kbps. -Requires iOS 4.3.x or later. -Mintronics Survival
Pack. -P4 RS232 to TTL board.

[https://www.makershed.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=MSR...](https://www.makershed.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=MSRP02)

------
napierzaza
Unfortunate:

"Enables development of iOS apps for private use in homes, schools and
offices"

I assume this implies that you shouldn't expect any apps in the store to be
compatible with this cable.

~~~
bound008
if you want to, you have to get licensed and by cables from redpark or make
your own. just like with the fcc and wireless it makes some degree of sense.

since redpark already has a license, you can just piggyback on theirs. you
still have to sign an nda with apple, and they still have the encryption chips
in that cable.

